# The Survival of Thomas Ford - Winner of eFestival of Words Special Award



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford

Hello from Highlands of Scotland!
I've published my new novel, The Survival of Thomas Ford, as a Kindle ebook.
The book cover link above should take you to the book's page on Amazon.com, the text link below will take you to Amazon.co.uk
It means a lot to me to finally have a chance to get this book out to readers, because this novel had been locked in under contract with a London literary agent for over a year...nearer 18 months...felt longer...
My agent was certain he could sell the book, and the film consultant at the agency, who had been responsible for discovering Slumdog Millionaire as an unpublished manuscript and getting it developed into a film, thought my book was the best she had read at that agency in the last 4 years. 
My agent found several editors who "loved the book", but the sales depts of the publishing houses did not agree and no sale was made. 
So I have taken the book back into my own hands to sell direct to readers (hopefully)!
The novel is contemporary fiction, what you might call a literary thriller. 
I would love to know what readers think of it!
All very best, John
www.johnaalogan.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, John, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Comments about John A. A. Logan’s work:

“Bold”          SCOTLAND ON SUNDAY

“New talent”        THE HINDUSTAN TIMES

“Writerly prowess”          THE SPECTATOR

“Logan writes in very original terms”          SCOTTISH STUDIES REVIEW

“A blistering, tough book, tempered with tenderness and mystery”
Alan Warner, author of THE STARS IN THE BRIGHT SKY


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford has 4 five-star reviews now on Amazon.com (I need more American reviews please!), and 8 five-star reviews on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Very excited! Don't know how it managed it but my novel, The Survival of 
Thomas Ford, is number 85 just now in Top 100 all paid UK bestselling literary 
fiction ebooks, the great Ken Kesey's One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is at 84...Martin Amis at 
91...Maeve Binchy just below at 93!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329507896&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/362284031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last#5

Available in U.S. too (!):
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi All,
In the UK my novel, The Survival of Thomas Ford, is currently Number 13 in TOP 100 paid bestselling literary fiction ebooks; it is number 18 in all paid UK literary fiction on Amazon, including the paperbacks and hardbacks.
It is also number 82 in the TOP 100 paid UK thriller ebook bestseller list. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=zg_bs_362284031_16

Now...can I lure any stray American readers into also giving my book a go?

http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It is a wild, anarchic story, with plenty of action and strong characters...but with a wee bit of poetry too, here and there, for the good of the soul.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford has 12 five-star reviews now on Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Tho...2284031_72

Also available in USA!

The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on escaping the agent contract and getting your rights back.  And congrats on the book's success!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Steverino, much appreciated!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

New blog post here about The Survival of Thomas Ford, from brick wall to clear sky, hot off press this morning at Authors Electric:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.com/2012/03/story-of-survival-of-thomas-ford-by.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://indieebookreview.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-logan/

New review of The Survival of Thomas Ford on Indieebookreview "the place to find ebooks worth reading"


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford now has 16 five-star reviews on Amazon UK

The Survival of Thomas Ford also available on Amazon.com (where it has 8 five-star reviews!)


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford now has 19 five-star reviews on Amazon.co.uk (9 five-star reviews so far in USA)

These are the novel's UK sales rankings:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #421 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction 
#11 in Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction 
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

Also available in USA!
(And thank-you to USA readers who downloaded this week...17500 downloads were taken in that free 48=hour promotion, most of those in USA!)


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

New blog post, hot off press:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/note-from-frankensteins-castle-by-john.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

New book blogger review of The Survival of Thomas Ford:

http://bestebookreviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-aa.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335541772&sr=8-1

25 five-star reviews now on Amazon UK!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

14 five-star reviews on Amazon USA!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Fifteen five-star reviews now of The Survival of Thomas Ford on Amazon US


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

New blog post, on the sacred opportunities of epub:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fending-off-next-dark-age-by-john-a.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://kathleenjonesdiary.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/survival-of-thomas-ford-john-aa-logan.html

Blog review of The Survival of Thomas Ford

27 five-star reviews now on Amazon UK!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337410572&sr=8-1

15 five-star reviews on Amazon US!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337413098&sr=8-1


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://reviews.deanfetzer.com/2012/05/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-long/

Dean Fetzer's review of The Survival of Thomas Ford: "the best book I've read all year"


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

30 five-star reviews now on Amazon UK!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339183486&sr=8-1

19 five-star reviews on Amazon US!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Thanks to everyone who has downloaded and read the book!

I tried to enter a debate on The Guardian newspapers comments section under an article "superstars of ebooks", but there was so much vitriol against "self-publishers" there I wish I'd not bothered, wastes a lot of energy that kind of thing...

I feel my first 5 months of epublishing have gone well though.
The Survival of Thomas Ford got onto so many bestselling lists on Amazon, I was invited to be on an author panel at London Book Fair to talk about How I Went Indy and Why.

Around this time, my literary agent asked me to do a new synopsis of The Survival of Thomas Ford for film producers...I'll also have to decide, when I finish my 6th novel, whether to give it to my agent who wants to send it around the London publishers again...or whether to take the book straight to the readers who have asked me when my next book is coming out.

So things are going a lot better than this time last year when traditional publishing seemed (to me) the only thing there was.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/epublishing-on-kubrick-model-by-john-a.html

My new blog post on Authors Electric

From 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY to A CLOCKWORK ORANGE

Epublishing on the Kubrick Model


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

"The suspense kept on building and that's what held my attention. The characters were well developed and you cared about them until the end - then you cared even more."

19 five-star reviews on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

30 five-star reviews on Amazon UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The 31st and 32nd five-star reviews of The Survival of Thomas Ford are now up on Amazon UK...thank-you Peter Urpeth and Stuart Ayris!:

"Eerie, clever and original thriller" Peter Urpeth

"First Class!!" Stuart Ayris

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

And 19 five-star reviews on Amazon US!:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be publishing a new ebook in the very near future, a short story collection entitled STORM DAMAGE, consisting of ten stories totalling about 200 pages; with subject matter ranging from NAPOLEON'S CHILD, where a young boy appears inexplicably out of a desert one night&#8230;to UNICORN ONE, the tale of a strange choice of astronaut for Scotland's first ever Independent Space Program&#8230;to THE AIRMAN, a ghost story about a World War Two bombing raid over Dresden that ends up in modern India&#8230;
Also stories in there about a very strange circus at the edge of the known world; a young, wounded man just returned from World War 1 who encounters even more evil when he gets home; an old man who tries to recreate a lost love; and a meeting between a pig and a wolf on a moonlit hillside...
So it won't be short of variety!
The final story in the collection, called Sometimes All the World Comes Down, was originally published by Picador in a paperback anthology that was sold in most countries of the world (Japan to South America, Africa to Europe, America to Australia), edited by Ali Smith and Toby Litt...Muriel Spark (The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie), Fay Weldon, David Mitchell, and Maggie O' Farrell also had stories in that anthology (which was called NEW WRITING 13, more info on my website www.johnaalogan.com)
I suppose I've always wondered ever since if I'd do anything more with that story, and now I find that it ends the collection as though it was always meant to do so (the other 9 stories in the collection have not been published anywhere before).

I should also give a wee mention here that The Survival of Thomas Ford is a finalist in the eFestival of Words Best of the Independent Ebooks Awards
In this category: The "I've Been Shyamalaned" Award for Best Twist
Fans of The Survival of Thomas Ford can register on the site at link below and cast their votes!
http://www.efestivalofwords.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=164

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341729161&sr=8-1
(32 five-star reviews on Amazon UK)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/return-of-mighty-atom-by-john-a-logan.html

New blog post up there on Authors Electric, entitled The Return of the Mighty Atom, on the resurgence of the short story in epublishing.

If anyone would like to follow me on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/JohnAALogan

Or Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/john.logan.5245?ref=tn_tnmn

Currently revising the "quotes" for my Amazon pages and website, current potential update stands at:

Comments about John A. A. Logan's work:

"Bold" SCOTLAND ON SUNDAY

"New talent" THE HINDUSTAN TIMES

"Writerly prowess" THE SPECTATOR

"Logan writes in very original terms" SCOTTISH STUDIES REVIEW

"The literary survival of author John Logan" THE NORTHERN TIMES

"Positive new chapter for thriller man" HIGHLAND NEWS

"City author's e-book breaks into Top 100" THE INVERNESS COURIER

"A blistering, tough book, tempered with tenderness and mystery"
Alan Warner, author of THE STARS IN THE BRIGHT SKY

"He's a great writer. He should be read"
Cally Phillips, author of BRAND LOYALTY

"The storytelling is effortless, the echoes are long lasting."
Roz Morris, author of MY MEMORIES OF A FUTURE LIFE

"Beautifully written&#8230;compelling&#8230;literary fiction/tartan noir/thriller/zany black comedy&#8230;Logan dances on a literary knife edge&#8230;blazing talent"
Linda Gillard, author of A LIFETIME BURNING

"Gripping all the way"	kathleenjonesdiary.blogspot.co.uk

"This is writing and literature at its best. Imagine Stephen King combined with maybe Cormac McCarthy and a bit of Edgar Allen Poe tossed in." bestebookreviews.blogspot.co.uk

Other news: 39th review up now on Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342802598&sr=8-1

24th review up on Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Aine (Feb 3, 2012)

We are looking forward to reading the short story collection!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Aine, I'm doing my best to get it ready soon!

In the meantime, very happy to report that the 40th Amazon UK review of The Survival of Thomas Ford is now in (which is also the book's 33rd five-star review)
I remember when I started back in January (having published on December 25 while everyone else ate turkey) I thought that it would be IMPOSSIBLE to ever get 40 reviews.
Thank-you very much, Kindledays!

Excerpt from review:
"Outstanding. I lost two days of my holiday to this extraordinary book.
I bought it on the recommendation of someone who seems to have had an instinctive understanding of the sort of book I would enjoy. I'm so glad I listened because once I started reading The Survival of Thomas Ford I was drawn into something really quite extraordinary."

UK:
The Survival of Thomas Ford

USA:
The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Honoured to see The Survival of Thomas Ford mentioned here:
http://www.rebmacrath.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/rounding-up-indie-big-dogs-august-2012_29.html

Equally honoured to see that The Survival of Thomas Ford has been selected as a read for August on the Goodreads UK Amazon Kindle Forum (alongside The Stand by Stephen King!):
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/51445-uk-amazon-kindle-forum

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344005541&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344005669&sr=8-1&keywords=the+survival+of+thomas+ford


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/my-fortieth-or-i-write-ebooks-by-john-a.html

My latest blog post on Authors Electric

"My Fortieth! or I Write Ebooks!"

Something of a personal reply to Ewan Morrison's recent article in The Guardian, in which he announced the death of "the self-epublishing bubble" within 18 months.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford is winner of a Special Award in Best of Independent eBooks Awards 2012
http://www.efestivalofwords.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=319

The Survival of Thomas Ford also included in "8 Award-Winning Books for $8" sale, 27-28 August only

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2012/08/27/8-award-winning-books-for-8-win-a-50-amazon-gift-card/

http://digitalbooktoday.com/2012/08/27/best-of-the-independent-ebook-awards-on-sale-for-0-99-on-827-828/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/newspapers-and-public-readings-by-john.html

My latest blog post on Authors Electric

Newspapers and Public Readings

An account of a crazed public reading from The Survival of Thomas Ford at a Scottish Hotel, and a Spooky Photo thrown in for Halloween!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://post-gutenberg.com/2012/10/15/testimonial-to-the-curious-state-of-commercial-publishing-literary-young-lochinvars-locked-out-despite-high-praise-from-readers-and-gatekeepers/

Testimonial to the curious state of commercial publishing: literary young Lochinvars locked out despite high praise from gatekeepers


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

My latest blog post for Authors Electric is up today:
http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/asset-stripping-cinema-for-lessons-in.html
entitled Asset-stripping Cinema for Lessons in Narrative

http://fireapps.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-kindle-book.html?spref=fb
And The Survival of Thomas Ford is Kindle Book of the Day today on Kindle Fire Department


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/year-one-of-epublishing-and-art-of.html

My latest blog post for UK collective, Authors Electric

Year One of Epublishing and the Art of Obsession

A 2012 Round-Up!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Free from 22-25 December on Amazon Kindle only

The Survival of Thomas Ford



Contemporary thriller/Crime/Psychological

4.7 average rating from 27 reviews on Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_3

4.6 average rating from 43 reviews on Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356030698&sr=8-1-spell

Synopsis:
Thomas Ford is the only survivor of the car crash which killed his wife. He is also the only witness who would be willing to identify the young, reckless driver who caused the crash. But the driver would sooner see Thomas Ford dead than ever let that happen.
***

Winner of a Special Award in the eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBooks Awards 2012

Goodreads UK Amazon Kindle Forum Book of the Month

Alliance of Independent Authors Book of the Month

*As seen in the new Kindle Paperwhite video advert, at top left of Kindle Paperwhite product page on Amazon UK (Page one of The Survival of Thomas Ford is onscreen from 3.00 to 3.06 in the video as the example of a UK book exclusive to Amazon Kindle)*


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

An interview with me here on An Avid Reader's Haven...it took place in a nice, dark, moonlit Scottish forest...but don't worry, Deanna and Louise lit a fire to keep everyone warm...and there's also a contest there to win a free Kindle copy of The Survival of Thomas Ford!:

http://anavidreadershaven.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/meet-john-a-logan-author-of.html

All Best to everyone for 2013!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/new-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-video-and.html

New Amazon Kindle Paperwhite Video and the Power of Advertising

(About Amazon's inclusion of The Survival of Thomas Ford in the new UK video advert for the Kindle Paperwhite)


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2b59599278553c399ee061831&id=84762a886e

Free Kindle Nation Shorts

An excerpt from The Survival of Thomas Ford via Kindle Nation Daily


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://digitalbooktoday.com/2013/02/23/the-psychologypsychiatry-of-doing-what-you-love/

My guest blog post on Digital Book Today: The Psychology/Psychiatry of Doing What You Love


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://johnaalogan.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/the-story-of-the-survival-of-thomas-ford/

(The story of) The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/a-very-british-blog-tour.html

A Very British Blog Tour...reaches Inverness and Culloden, Scotland!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.msauret.com/book-review-the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-logan/

Michel Sauret reviews The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-next-big-thing-agency-woman-by-john.html

The Next Big Thing: Agency Woman


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

FREE 27 April - 1 May

The Survival of Thomas Ford



*WINNER OF A SPECIAL AWARD IN THE EFESTIVAL OF WORDS BEST OF THE INDEPENDENT EBOOKS AWARDS 2012*
*GOODREADS UK AMAZON KINDLE FORUM BOOK OF THE MONTH* 
*ALLIANCE OF INDEPENDENT AUTHORS BOOK OF THE MONTH*
*AS SEEN IN AMAZON UK VIDEO ADVERT FOR KINDLE PAPERWHITE*

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

41 reviews on Amazon US, with 4.6 average

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367066010&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Survival+of+Thomas+Ford

61 reviews on Amazon UK, with 4.5 average

Suspense thriller/Crime/Psychological

THE SURVIVAL OF THOMAS FORD
Thomas Ford is the only survivor of the car crash which killed his wife. He is also the only witness who would be willing to identify the young, reckless driver who caused the crash. But the driver would sooner see Thomas Ford dead than ever let that happen.
***


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/my-bookbub-experiment-by-john-a-logan.html?spref=tw

My Bookbub Experiment


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.kennethcrowe.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/thomas-aa-logan-great-writer.html

Pulitzer Prize Gold Medal winner, Kenneth C. Crowe, on The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/catching-readers-high-tide-by-john-a.html

Catching the Reader's High Tide


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

FREE 24-28 August



The Survival of Thomas Ford

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
98 reviews on Amazon US, with 4.0 average

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367066010&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Survival+of+Thomas+Ford
66 reviews on Amazon UK, with 4.6 average

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13328789-the-survival-of-thomas-ford
99 ratings on Goodreads, with 3.66 average

*WINNER OF A SPECIAL AWARD IN THE EFESTIVAL OF WORDS BEST OF THE INDEPENDENT EBOOKS AWARDS 2012*
*GOODREADS UK AMAZON KINDLE FORUM BOOK OF THE MONTH* 
*ALLIANCE OF INDEPENDENT AUTHORS BOOK OF THE MONTH*
*AS SEEN IN AMAZON UK VIDEO ADVERT FOR KINDLE PAPERWHITE*

Suspense thriller/Crime/Psychological

THE SURVIVAL OF THOMAS FORD
Thomas Ford is the only survivor of the car crash which killed his wife. He is also the only witness who would be willing to identify the young, reckless driver who caused the crash. But the driver would sooner see Thomas Ford dead than ever let that happen.
***


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/08/31/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-todays-featured-kindle-book/

The Survival of Thomas Ford is today's Featured Kindle Book of the Day on Kindle Books and Tips.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/104000-downloads-104-reviews-womens.html?spref=tw

104,000 Downloads; 104 Reviews; Women's Literary Fiction?


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/oliver-reed-whispering-giant-by-john-a.html

Oliver Reed - The Whispering Giant


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

For any Authorly Dogs who fear they may be in danger of missing out on "their day", a note of encouragement - also, a roundup of two years in epublishing, and a wee side-trip through skirmishes with trad-pub, from Vintage to Picador
http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/every-dog-has-its-day-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Christmas Sale - The Survival of Thomas Ford reduced to 99 cents until 28 December



Featured here on Kindle Nation Daily:

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2013/12/christmas-promotion-price-reduced-to-99-cents-bestselling-author-john-a-a-logans-award-winning-the-survival-of-thomas-ford-90-rave-reviews/

Also available in UK for 99p:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-John-Logan-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387824183&sr=1-1&keywords=the+survival+of+thomas+ford

75 reviews on Amazon UK/134 reviews on Amazon US

Happy Christmas!


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Wee interview here on HBS Author's Spotlight, Happy New Year!

http://hbsauthorspotlight.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/john-a-logan-author-interview-in-hbs.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/the-brian-snail-school-of-writing-and.html

The "Brian-the-Snail" School of Writing and Publishing


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

99 cents until 30 March - The Survival of Thomas Ford on Bookbub:

https://www.bookbub.com/ebook-deals/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-logan-2014-03-24


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Wee account of combining advertising promotions to get my novel, The Survival of Thomas Ford, into a USA bestselling Top 100 chart race with Stephen King and Lee Child!

Bookbub Experiment 4: Kindle Countdown Deal -

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/bookbub-experiment-4-kindle-countdown.html?spref=tw


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://theroguereader.com/2014/03/every-dog-has-its-day/

The Rogue Reader - Every Dog Has Its Day - and a new Q and A


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Riding the Yellow Trolley Car With Gabriel Garcia Marquez

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/riding-yellow-trolley-car-with-gabriel.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

On friends, influences, and destiny - Kurosawa's Brother

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/kurosawas-brother-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Finding Success When Your Back is Against the Wall

http://litreactor.com/columns/finding-success-when-your-back-is-against-the-wall


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford is now up on BooksGoSocial!

http://booksgosocial.wordpress.com/2014/07/05/the-survival-of-thomas-ford/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

#HowIWrite Blog Hop: (Almost) All In The Mind

(Four questions on the writing process; and an introduction to the work of Michel Sauret, Cheryll Barron, Julia Jones, and Dennis Hamley - with a little Bugs Bunny and Shakespeare thrown in, too!)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/howiwrite-blog-hop-almost-all-in-mind.html?spref=tw


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Novels of Milan Kundera - (with Old Czechoslovakia and Old Kafka at his shoulders peeking over)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/the-novels-of-milan-kundera-by-john-a.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

FREE 18-20 October on Amazon Kindle - The Survival of Thomas Ford



Ranked Number 1 bestselling FREE thriller on Amazon US today, with 158 reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Thomas-Ford-John-Logan-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=la_B008NTJW54_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1413585356&sr=1-1

Also ranked Number 1 bestselling FREE thriller on Amazon UK today, with 82 reviews:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-John-Logan-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413584638&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=the+survvial+of+thomas+frod

Currently featured on Bookbub:
https://www.bookbub.com/ebook-deals/the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-logan-2014-06-16
"An award-winning, poignant thriller about car-crash survivor Thomas Ford, desperate to identify the man who destroyed his family. But the driver and his passenger struggle with their own demons -- and a young woman may pay the price..."

*WINNER OF A SPECIAL AWARD IN THE EFESTIVAL OF WORDS BEST OF THE INDEPENDENT EBOOKS AWARDS 2012*
*GOODREADS UK AMAZON KINDLE FORUM BOOK OF THE MONTH*
*ALLIANCE OF INDEPENDENT AUTHORS BOOK OF THE MONTH*
*AS SEEN IN AMAZON UK VIDEO ADVERT FOR KINDLE PAPERWHITE*

"This is writing and literature at its best. Imagine Stephen King combined with maybe Cormac McCarthy and a bit of Edgar Allan Poe tossed in"
Bestebookreviews.blogspot.co.uk

"Beautifully written...compelling...literary fiction/tartan noir/thriller/zany black comedy...Logan dances on a literary knife edge...blazing talent"
Linda Gillard, author of A LIFETIME BURNING


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Oliver Tidy - "Do Authors Dream of Electric Chairs?"

http://olivertidy.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/do-authors-dream-of-electric-chairs/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

"Feature Q and A with award-winning Scottish author John A. A. Logan" in the new issue of U.S. literary journal, The Quill

http://www.amazon.com/Quill-Fall-2014-ebook/dp/B00PNVT6PG


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

3 years in: A snapshot of publishing vital statistics for The Survival of Thomas Ford - Thanks very much to everyone who downloaded (and for the reviews!)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/207th-amazon-review-just-in-by-john-a_11.html?spref=tw


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford: Book Review on This Dark Matter

http://thisdarkmatter.com/reviews/survival-thomas-ford/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Roman Polanski's Film of the Tragedy of MACBETH (and various other Macbeth connections swirling through Time and Space...)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/polanskis-macbeth-by-john-a-logan.html?spref=fb


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Signing and Selling the first Thomas Ford paperbacks at Foyles Bookshop on Peter Urpeth's XPONorth-sponsored Highland-based Authors trip to London last month! (photo courtesy of Orla Broderick)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/signing-and-selling-first-thomas-ford.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Flora Catherine Kennedy, L. G. Thomson, and myself, are doing readings at Phoenix Ale House, Inverness, Scotland, 7pm on June 9th (I'll be reading from The Survival of Thomas Ford), for XPONorth Summer Literature Festival/Highland Literary Salon - All welcome, FREE entry, wine and drinks!

http://highlandlitsalon.com/bookevent.php?id=22


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Far From the Madding Crowd to Jude the Obscure...while the ghostly ancient gods look on...The Thomas Hardy Experience:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/the-thomas-hardy-experience-by-john-a.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

The Survival of Thomas Ford is Kindle Nation Daily Thriller of the Day - on sale at 99cents/99 pence til August 12 - and 227th review just in on Amazon.com!

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2015/08/think-stephen-king-meets-cormac-mccarthy-in-the-mysteriously-beautiful-landscape-of-the-scottish-highlands-the-survival-of-thomas-ford-by-john-a-a-logan/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Wee blog post on the Tom Baker years of Doctor Who, K-9's faithfulness...and Whovian universe versus Star Wars cosmology

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/doctor-who-tom-baker-k-9-and-wars-among.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

L G Thomson's Thrillers with Attitude Literary Smorgasbord

https://thrillerswithattitude.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/thrillers-with-attitude-literary-smorgasbord-john-a-a-logan/


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

William Blake, The Incredible Hulk, and a Big Birthday Day Out in Inverness...

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/the-rage-of-fleas-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Discovering a really dirty book...

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/senor-saint-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

"So Be It! See To It!" (But Don't Forget To Ask the Dust)

Knut Hamsun...John Fante...and Octavia E. Butler's Author's Manifesto of Intent

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/so-be-it-see-to-it-but-dont-forget-to.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

Bruno S. and his experience of working in Werner Herzog's 1974 film, The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/the-enigma-of-kaspar-hauser-bruno-s-by.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

On sale at 99 pence/99 Cents until 24 May - 234th review just in on Amazon USA! - "Please read on for an excerpt from a darkly brilliant psychological thriller" - Kindle Nation Daily

http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2b59599278553c399ee061831&id=f1c36edece&e=83eae793af


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

241st review of The Survival of Thomas Ford (and the 81st five-star review) now in on Amazon.com - Thankyou, Sandra!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3VDOY388C85U8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1511527145

"This was a rather strange story but I still liked it. I pretty much had no idea what was going to happen next."


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

250th review of The Survival of Thomas Ford just in on Amazon USA - Thank-you, Lj!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/RO2XG5B5M8O2Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1511527145

"In the end there are consequences for the evil you allow entry into your soul."


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

New 4-star review just in on Amazon US for The Survival of Thomas Ford -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3AWWBLODIISIT?ref=pf_vv_at_pdctrvw_srp

"The title is accurate, but seems very dicey at times in the story.
Great study of the underside of the society T. Ford lives in. The character construction is good enough that i could relate most of them to people i know."


----------

